# Univapo Unix kit, review by Resistance



## Resistance

The Univapo Unix Kit






A small and interesting compact built-in mod. 1000mah and it includes two coils 1.3- and 1.6ohm.






When I opened the kit I was quite surprised and thought why would Univapo make such a small tank kit in this day and age when everyone is going the pod-mod route.

So I looked at the kit, took it out the box and looked at the coil (1.6ohm) without removing it from the small tank and thought its already installed so just fill it and vape. It has a magnetic driptip cap (slightly weak magnet but it does the job to an extent)






The atomizer (clearomiser) Is 16mm and its got bottom airflow and top side fill and the fill port has an interesting anti-spill split membrane.. Filling through this membrane can become quite interesting if your juice bottles have bigger nozzles, but luckily most MTL bottles have thin nozzles. Flavour is quite good and the coils also lasts a long time provided you don’t scorch them.









*(pic from Univapo site.)*










*(pic from website)*



The fill port. Twist to fill and close






So next we take a look at the mod...

Small sleek and if I may, nice looking with an interesting fire button. To be honest it reminded me of the double barrel when I first saw it, but a single version. I quite like it. The screen is small 0.54 inch OLED(15mm) its crisp and clear and displays the wattage, voltage and puff time. The type-C charge port is on the bottom. Charge time is about 45 mins to an hour dependent on your charging module.






There are several protections on this little mod, Atomizer Short( for short circuit), Check Atomizer (for non contact), Low Power (check battery, Temp High (when ambient temperature is 75 Deg. Celsius and higher) and Time Out ( when you puff for ten second or longer or the device accidentally gets activated without knowledge).






Unix devise powers on with 5 clicks. The Univapo logo appears and switches to the operating screen.

This device also has a childproof feature. It automatically switches over(when activated on) to the childproof feature when left for 3 minutes, the Unix will lock, touch the button and the child lock will show. Click three times and the Unix will be operational. The screen times out at two seconds and if left for three minutes the lock function will automatically activate.
*To activate device lock switch off and then hold the fire button for 5 seconds. To deactivate reverse this process.(*) There also the wattage lock which is three clicks , but this function is switched on and off while the Unix is powered on.
It might sounds complicated ,but its fairly simple.

The Unix operates from 5-16W. with 1W increments its a dial button with the fire button in the center of the dial. Turn it left or right to increase or decrease power.(*) wattage lock. The Unix can be fired while this function is switched on.

What I like about the Unix...


Its ideal for new vapers on the conversion stage and MTL and RDL enthusiasts.
The 1.6ohm coils just works for me. Flavour is remarkably good and the coils also lasts. That is a big plus not just for me. I get the perfect MTL draw with the airflow almost completely closed. Open it fully and you have a loose MTL and also gives a very nice restricted DL draw and everything in-between is possible. The 1000mah built in battery lasts me the day (sometimes more) on heavy vaping and a tank of juice lasts about the same time*(major winner) in MTL mode. Restricted DL uses a bit more juice . Its small, compact, auto locks and it looks classy.

The magnet on the cap could be stronger. The dial could be slightly smaller in diameter because the dial protrudes a bit on the sides and in afraid I might break it off. Still these two are not really dislikes and I got over it.

MTL and RDL vapers look out for this little pocket rocket. As a main device or as a secondary device your in for a treat. As a secondary device the battery and tank lasts longer, but who would want such a great vape to just go to waste.
After more than a month of testing I still had no issues.

I would like to thank @Univapo_Rebecca for sending the Unix kit my way for this review.
www.univapo.com

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Great review @Resistance. I’d grab one if it was a single 18650

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Great review @Resistance. I’d grab one if it was a single 18650


Thanks brother. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

